# Graphic Contest: #25 Simba



## Hope

Graphic Contest rules 

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

"NAME OF CAT" must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until enter time and date here. 

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## Megan1216

Awe, Simba is such a pretty kitty. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Willow771

I know i havent done one in awhile but here is Simba


----------



## Hope

Wow, Willow! I just LOVE that.


----------



## Lisa 216

Hope, Simba is gorgeous!!

Willow, I just love your graphic. It's really beautiful.


----------



## Willow771

all those little strokes made my hand sore but i was trying to make it look abit like an impressionists painting


----------



## cagnes




----------



## Hope

cagnes, Simba looks positively radiant in that picture. It is beautiful.


----------



## Megan1216

Here is Simba:









Hope you like it. BTW, the other graphics are really good.


----------



## ForJazz

Hope, can you change the title of the thread so that it is in the same format as the other contests? With the number in there?


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

I'll do mine sometime this week as long as all 15 entries haven't been entered b4 i get a chance to do it!


----------



## Hope

ForJazz said:


> Hope, can you change the title of the thread so that it is in the same format as the other contests? With the number in there?


I think I have it fixed now. 

catlove_2004, thanks for the cool new submission.


----------



## Megan1216

Hope, thanks!  I used PSP 4.


----------



## TxnKats




----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## emrldsky

I thought of a wild, jungle kitty when I saw his picture, so this is what I came up with.










The hardest part was making the reflection look decent.


----------



## Hope

I love all of the new sumissions. They are so pretty. 

You know emrldsky, Simba reminds me a a Wild Jungle kitty also. Could be because he's a Bengal. He has a very wild look about him.


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

Here's my entry:


----------



## emrldsky

I just wanted to point out that a start and end time was never entered in the original post. Is this going to go for two weeks?


----------



## Hope

I'm pretty new at this. How long is it supposed to run? What is the usual. I believe I started it on Sunday. Should I end it on Sunday? I don't even have the foggiest idea how to go about ending it, I also don't have the foggiest idea how to set it up for the voting process.


----------



## Stephie

Hope said:


> I'm pretty new at this. How long is it supposed to run? What is the usual. I believe I started it on Sunday. Should I end it on Sunday? I don't even have the foggiest idea how to go about ending it, I also don't have the foggiest idea how to set it up for the voting process.


The contests usually last for one week - sunday to sunday but it is up to you as the contest organiser if you would prefer it to last longer (a week is normal though)

In terms of ending it, just ask one of the mods to lock the thread up on Sunday so no one else can enter, and in terms of the voting thread just start a new thread and follow the instructions at the bottom of the page about adding a poll. If you have any problems at all just email one of the mods and we will do it for you or show you how ... good luck


----------



## Hope

I'll probably have to ask for help for all of it. I'll close it on Sunday, so there is only a day left.


----------



## ForJazz

Actually the contests usually run for TWO weeks, and they start whenever the original poster gets around to starting it...whatever day of the week that might be.


----------



## Stephie

Well that is me told! It would appear I have been corrected Hope - my apologies for giving you the wrong info.


----------



## Hope

OK, I'll run it until next Sunday, that's the 9th of April. and then I'll need to ask a Mod to close it, and please set up the voting thing. 

All of the pictures are so beautiful, so far, that I'm sure it's going to be really tough to vote on them. 

Thanks, 
Hope


----------



## ForJazz

I'm glad you've joined the forum and started competing, Hope -- it's great to have new people. Don't worry about not knowing the rules right away -- it seems like we've been working on them for a long time and had to kind of figure them out as a group. It's great to see your additions to the contests, I love seeing a variety of styles.


----------



## Hope

Although I'm not competing, I thought I'd put my graphic of Simba up as well. I created the background in Bryce 3D.


----------



## Lisa 216

Great graphics, everyone!

Hope, your sig just cracks me up. Who would expect to see Paul Stanley rocking out in the middle of your cats? I love it! :lol: Makes me think of all those great Kiss songs I used to listen to.


----------



## ForJazz

lymekaps said:


> Hope, your sig just cracks me up. Who would expect to see Paul Stanley rocking out in the middle of your cats? I love it! :lol: Makes me think of all those great Kiss songs I used to listen to.


lol I had that same thought. I love KISS and all of those other bands in that genre -- that's my favorite kind of music. But artistically those things definitely don't go together, so it makes me giggle every time I see it. Great sense of humor -- I love it.


----------



## Hope

Paul is my Human "Furbaby".


----------



## ForJazz

lmao!


----------



## manitu22

I was wondering what that was about...hehehe.....it is indeed an awesome signature.


----------



## Hope

The funny thing about it, is that Paul is no larger than a cat in the signature, and he has almost as much fur as your average cat in real life.


----------



## Hope

I guess this thread is closed now. I really would love some help from a Mod her to officially close it, and to make a voting thread. I'm not sure who the mods are, or I'd PM a Mod.


----------



## Lisa 216

Hope said:


> I guess this thread is closed now. I really would love some help from a Mod her to officially close it, and to make a voting thread. I'm not sure who the mods are, or I'd PM a Mod.


Hope, I'll close it for you. You can then create the voting thread by starting a new topic and using the poll option. Let us know if you need help.  You can try it out in the Test Forum first if you like.

You can find out who the mods are by clicking on usergroups at the top of the page and then checking the moderator list. Or, see which on of us is on line at the bottom of the forum index (we're in bold green), click on the name and send that person a PM. :wink:


----------

